# Question about new honey



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

My husband purchased two jars of raw honey from an amish farm today. He said the girl told him one type has "started to turn to sugar" - I dont understand what this statement means. The jar in question is very thick and you cannot see through it, but it isnt granulated like when you put it in the fridge. I have seen this type of thick looking honey for sale online and I thought it was the type that had lots of pollen mixed in with it.

Could anyone enlighten me as to why one type is very thick and you cannot see through it like normal honey? Both jars are a very pale yellow and smell identicle to me.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

It is in the process of becoming granulated "solid" a vary natural process of honey,
placing it in warm water will clear it up again


> but it isnt granulated like when you put it in the fridge.


Honey does not need to be refridgerated, in fact if kept in a warmer place it will stay liquid longer.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

no1cowboy said:


> It is in the process of becoming granulated "solid" a vary natural process of honey,
> placing it in warm water will clear it up again
> 
> Honey does not need to be refridgerated, in fact if kept in a warmer place it will stay liquid longer.


Yea I keep mine in the cupboard...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never store honey in the fridge. Bestplace is the kitchen counter where it is quickly aseable.

 Al


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, everyone keeps telling me not to keep my honey in the fridge. I DONT refridgerate my honey. 

I am trying to figure out why one jar he purchased is thick and you cant see through it...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Haven said:


> I am trying to figure out why one jar he purchased is thick and you cant see through it...


The key word was missed by some but you supplied it in your first post. That is "type". Some beekeepers move their hives around to take advantage of the nectar flow from one particular type of flower. That specialty honey is in much more demand than simple wildflower. My prime source usually has at least 6 different types available; basswood, chokecherry, goldenrod, pumpkin, purple loosestrife, and wildflower. Of those, chokeberry is the quickest to crystallize. Pumpkin would be the last. His basswood also usually remains clear for some time but the pint purchased barely a month ago is cloudy and beginning to thicken. Wildflower pint is still the same as when it was poured into the jar. With all, the first sign of crystallizing is becoming cloudy and thick. I like it like that as I can eat a spoonful without having to later wash some out of my beard! 

Martin


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so basically the thick jar is just older than the clear? I didn't realise that honey turned thick and clouded with age. I thought maybe it was some special mixture.

I feel stupid now, lol.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Haven said:


> Ok, so basically the thick jar is just older than the clear?


That's *one* possibility. Honey doesn't crystalize overnight, it's a process and thus the thicker/cloudy one MAY be older. But, as Paquebot noted, honey from different floral sources may crystalize at different rates. I've has some honey completely crystalize in a couple months, while other honey shows little sign of crystalization nearly a year later. Pure tupelo honey is known for not crystalizing.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Haven said:


> Ok, so basically the thick jar is just older than the clear? I didn't realise that honey turned thick and clouded with age. I thought maybe it was some special mixture.
> 
> I feel stupid now, lol.


That's close enough without going into a great deal of explanation on the chemical makeup of various types of honey. However, your original thought was correct in that it was a different or special type. 

Also, if you were only familiar with honey which remains clear and liquid, you've only had pasteurized honey. That is honey which has been heated to at least 145ÂºF for 30 minutes to reduce any chance of botulism. That also destroys some of the health benefits and is one reason why local beekeepers market their honey as raw. Honey labels will often have a disclaimer that the honey will naturally crystallize and that placing the jar in warm water will return it to liquid. That, along with the mention "raw" on the label, is a good indication that it will probably crystallize if not used up within a certain length of time. And that length of time depends mainly on the type of flower from which it came.

Martin


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you guys so much! I suppose the risks of botulism are low... :teehee:


----------

